# studientaugliches Notebook gesucht



## minutema (2. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

da ich ab kommendem Herbst anfange zu studieren, bin ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem passenden Laptop. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich frage euch mal um Hilfe, da ich hier des Öfteren gute Tipps finde!

Mein Budget beträgt 350,--, max. 400,-- Euro.

Das Notebook sollte gut und stabil verarbeitet sein eine (für diesen Preis) akzeptable Akkuleistung abliefern sowie auch mal das ein oder andere Spiel packen (natürlich nicht in höchster Qualität ). Aufgrund letzterem hätte ich eher ungern einen Onboard-Grafikchip.

Würde mich über ein paar Vorschläge (gerne auch mit amazon-Link) freuen!

Ach ja und noch etwas: Da ich etwa drei Monate in einer Übergangswohnung ohne DSL- und ISDN-Anschluss wohnen werde, bin ich zur Zeit auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, während dieser Zeit trotzdem ins Internet zu kommen. Wisst ihr hier weiter? Taugen diese Internetsticks für diesen Zeitraum?


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

Das mit den Spielen wird da wohl nix, erst recht die Kombination "Grafkkarte UND guter Akku". Denn für so wenig Budget gibt es auch mit schwachem Akku nur Grafik"karten", die zwar nicht nur onboardchips sind, aber auch kaum besser sind. Oder mal gefragt: welche Spiele meinst Du denn? Und wie lange muss der Akku durchhalten?


Wegen Internet: klar, das ist eine gute Alternative. Du musst aber schauen, wie gut das Netz vor Ort überhaupt ist - wenn Du zB nen ganz billigen Vertrag mit D2 Netz nimmst und vor Ort aber grad D2 miesen Empfang hat, nutzt es nix. Und natürlich hast Du da idR eine Datenbegrenzung - wenn Du mehr als zB 1GB Traffic hast, wird der SPeed gedrosselt. Auch da mal genau schauen, welchen Surfstick-Vertrag Du nimmst.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. September 2012)

minutema schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> da ich ab kommendem Herbst anfange zu studieren, bin ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem passenden Laptop. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich frage euch mal um Hilfe, da ich hier des Öfteren gute Tipps finde!
> 
> ...


 
Also Verarbeitungsqualität ist bei dem Budget natürlich relativ und darf nicht zu pingelig betrachtet werden. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte stromsparend sein sollte, denn dadurch kommt ja ein Bauteil hinzu, was Strom verbraucht. 
Ich persönlich habe mir ein Thinkpad aus der Edge-Reihe fürs Studium gekauft. Das hat zwar nicht mit der Qualität eines "richtigen" Thinkpads gemein, aber es ist ganz in Ordnung und man hat den bekannten Trackpoint als gute Alternative zum Mauspad. Ein weiterer Kaufgrund war hier das matte Display, was ich persönlich zum arbeiten besser geeignet finde als die spiegelnden Glare-Displays.
Die Akkulaufzeit kann durchaus >5h halten, wenn das Wifi-modul ausgeschaltet ist. Mit eingeschaltetem Wifi-Modul und normalem Einsatz im Bereich des arbeitens in der Uni (Internet-Recherche etc.) sind >3h völlig realistisch. Also der Akku ist wirklich sehr gut, der unter anderem durch den guten i3 mit integrierter Grafikeinheit lange Laufzeiten realisieren kann.
Für Spiele wie Trackmania und Plants vs. Zombies reicht die Leistung auf jeden Fall, Höchstleistungen wirst du damit aber nicht packen, wobei ich in dem Preissegment eine CPU aus der i-Reihe mit integriertem Grafikchip (der nicht schlecht ist) einer zusätzlichen Grafikkarte und dafür schwächerer CPU bevorzugen würde.

Bsp.: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...erie/lenovo+thinkpad+edge+15+nvm3uge+notebook (leider etwas über deinem Budget)


----------



## minutema (3. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das mit den Spielen wird da wohl nix, erst recht die Kombination "Grafkkarte UND guter Akku". Denn für so wenig Budget gibt es auch mit schwachem Akku nur Grafik"karten", die zwar nicht nur onboardchips sind, aber auch kaum besser sind. Oder mal gefragt: welche Spiele meinst Du denn? Und wie lange muss der Akku durchhalten?



Hm schade, wobei ich mir das fast schon gedacht habe.

Zur Akkuleistung: Ich habe ursprünglich (im nicht-3D-Betrieb) auf etwa drei bis vier Stunden Laufzeit gehofft.
Der Grund warum ich eher keinen Onboardchip wollte ist, dass mir von früher noch irgendwo im Hinterkopf herumschwirrt, dass diese oft nicht von Spielen unterstützt werden und zum Filme schauen auch nicht gerade empfehlenswert sind. Stimmt das oder irre ich mich da?
Zur Zeit spiele ich eigentlich nur relativ alte Spiele  (hauptsächlich online), d.h. AoE2, AoM, CS,  etc., habe aber in Zukunft vor, auch mal was neueres auszuprobieren (CoD, BF). Wie gesagt, ich brauche da keine hohe Auflösung und maximale Details, hauptsache es läuft (bin da recht genügsam).



> Wegen Internet: klar, das ist eine gute Alternative. Du musst aber schauen, wie gut das Netz vor Ort überhaupt ist - wenn Du zB nen ganz billigen Vertrag mit D2 Netz nimmst und vor Ort aber grad D2 miesen Empfang hat, nutzt es nix. Und natürlich hast Du da idR eine Datenbegrenzung - wenn Du mehr als zB 1GB Traffic hast, wird der SPeed gedrosselt. Auch da mal genau schauen, welchen Surfstick-Vertrag Du nimmst.



Gibts unter den Surfstickanbietern denn einen besonders empfehlenswerten/günstigen (angenommen der Empfang ist top)?

Ach, und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Oben genannte Spiele (online) + Surfstick, könnte das klappen?



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also Verarbeitungsqualität ist bei dem Budget natürlich relativ und darf nicht zu pingelig betrachtet werden. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte stromsparend sein sollte, denn dadurch kommt ja ein Bauteil hinzu, was Strom verbraucht.
> Ich persönlich habe mir ein Thinkpad aus der Edge-Reihe fürs Studium gekauft. Das hat zwar nicht mit der Qualität eines "richtigen" Thinkpads gemein, aber es ist ganz in Ordnung und man hat den bekannten Trackpoint als gute Alternative zum Mauspad. Ein weiterer Kaufgrund war hier das matte Display, was ich persönlich zum arbeiten besser geeignet finde als die spiegelnden Glare-Displays.
> Die Akkulaufzeit kann durchaus >5h halten, wenn das Wifi-modul ausgeschaltet ist. Mit eingeschaltetem Wifi-Modul und normalem Einsatz im Bereich des arbeitens in der Uni (Internet-Recherche etc.) sind >3h völlig realistisch. Also der Akku ist wirklich sehr gut, der unter anderem durch den guten i3 mit integrierter Grafikeinheit lange Laufzeiten realisieren kann.
> Für Spiele wie Trackmania und Plants vs. Zombies reicht die Leistung auf jeden Fall, Höchstleistungen wirst du damit aber nicht packen, wobei ich in dem Preissegment eine CPU aus der i-Reihe mit integriertem Grafikchip (der nicht schlecht ist) einer zusätzlichen Grafikkarte und dafür schwächerer CPU bevorzugen würde.


 
Matte Displays finde ich auch angenehmer  . Von der LenovoThinpad-Reihe habe ich bisher auch nur Gutes gehört.
Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich für mein Budget kein top-verarbeitetes Laptop bekomme, aber ich bin da etwas vorsichtig, da meine Schwester ein Acer-Laptop hat, welches hardwaretechnisch für den damaligen Preis (400,-- Euro, vorletztes Jahr gekauft) soweit ich das beurteilen kann in Ordnung ist, von der Verarbeitung her aber stark zu wünschen lässt (man sieht jeden Fingerabdruck auf dem Deckel, die Scharniere scheinen bei jedem Öffnen fast abzufallen, die Tastatur ist ein wahrer Staub- und Krümelfänger, etc). Deshalb ist mir die Verarbeitung relativ wichtig und ich bin schon froh, wenn es über dem Acer-Standard liegt und einen festen Eindruck macht .
Danke übrigens für deinen Vorschlag, aber leider stehen mir maximal 400 Euro zur Verfügung. Mehr geht leider nicht.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. September 2012)

minutema schrieb:


> Matte Displays finde ich auch angenehmer  . Von der LenovoThinpad-Reihe habe ich bisher auch nur Gutes gehört.
> Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich für mein Budget kein top-verarbeitetes Laptop bekomme, aber ich bin da etwas vorsichtig, da meine Schwester ein Acer-Laptop hat, welches hardwaretechnisch für den damaligen Preis (400,-- Euro, vorletztes Jahr gekauft) soweit ich das beurteilen kann in Ordnung ist, von der Verarbeitung her aber stark zu wünschen lässt (man sieht jeden Fingerabdruck auf dem Deckel, die Scharniere scheinen bei jedem Öffnen fast abzufallen, die Tastatur ist ein wahrer Staub- und Krümelfänger, etc). Deshalb ist mir die Verarbeitung relativ wichtig und ich bin schon froh, wenn es über dem Acer-Standard liegt und einen festen Eindruck macht .
> Danke übrigens für deinen Vorschlag, aber leider stehen mir maximal 400 Euro zur Verfügung. Mehr geht leider nicht.


 
Also die Thinkpads sind eigentlich sehr solide verarbeitet und es gibt da auch Ausstattungen für unter 400€. Was ich zu den oben genannten Punkten auch noch an dem gut fand war die Ausstattung. Da hat man eigentlich alles dran was man braucht.
Wenn dich z.B. weniger als 15" nicht stören: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E335 NZT64GE 335564G AMD E2-1800, 8GB, 500GB HDD und ohne OS bei notebooksbilliger.de
Ich würde mich halt eher für Qualität etc. und gegen die bessere Gaming-Leistung entscheiden, da das ja in der ersten Linie in der Uni genutzt werden soll und außerdem Gaming auf dem Laptop in allen Preisklassen Luxus ist, geschweige denn mit deinem Budget.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

Also, wenn ich welche mind 4Std Laufzeit suche, bei denen man dann von 3-4 Std ausgehen kann, finde ich keine mit nem richtigen Grafikchip für den Preis, außer diesem hier: Packard Bell Easynote F4211-050GE NVidia Kracher bei notebooksbilliger.de  das ist dann von der GRafikkarte her direkt ein echt gutes Modell, damit laufen auch viele neuere Spiele mind. auf niedrgigen Details - aber: 1) das ist jalt dafür echt billig, d..h die restliche Qualität ist eher fraglich 2) kein windows dabei


----------



## minutema (3. September 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also die Thinkpads sind eigentlich sehr solide verarbeitet und es gibt da auch Ausstattungen für unter 400€. Was ich zu den oben genannten Punkten auch noch an dem gut fand war die Ausstattung. Da hat man eigentlich alles dran was man braucht.
> Wenn dich z.B. weniger als 15" nicht stören: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E335 NZT64GE 335564G AMD E2-1800, 8GB, 500GB HDD und ohne OS bei notebooksbilliger.de[/url




13" sind mir n bisschen zu klein...
[URL="http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+b575e+mau23ge+368523g+notebook"]Habe hier aber ein ähnliches, auch von Lenovo gefunden.  Auf den ersten Blick wäre ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit: gleiche CPU wie bei deinem Modell, lange Akkulaufzeit, 15,6", mattes Display, Windows 7 schon dabei. Es hat zwar "nur" die Hälfte an Arbeitspeicher (4GB) im Vergleich zu dem von dir genannten Laptop, aber ich denke 4GB reichen dicke... . Ansonsten halt kein VGA und HDMI, aber ich denke, das kann ich verschmerzen. Was hälst du davon?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich welche mind 4Std Laufzeit suche, bei denen man dann von 3-4 Std ausgehen kann, finde ich keine mit nem richtigen Grafikchip für den Preis, außer diesem hier: Packard Bell Easynote F4211-050GE NVidia Kracher bei notebooksbilliger.de  das ist dann von der GRafikkarte her direkt ein echt gutes Modell, damit laufen auch viele neuere Spiele mind. auf niedrgigen Details - aber: 1) das ist jalt dafür echt billig, d..h die restliche Qualität ist eher fraglich 2) kein windows dabei



Kein Windows ist etwas doof, da mein Budget sonst gesprengt werden würde. Die Grafikkarte ist aber echt gut... . Gehen auf dem von mir oben genannten Laptop auch aktuelle Spiele (also es ist nicht so, dass ich immer nach den neuesten Spielen hinterher bin; die Zeit sie vorbei  Nur eben ab und zu mal was neben den älteren Spiele auszuprobieren wäre ganz schön)? Kannst ja auch kurz schreiben was du davon hälst wenn du Lust hast.


Danke übrigens soweit für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

Also, so was wie AoE2 usw. würde selbst mit nem onboardchip laufen, sofern es keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt - bei CoD reicht ein "mäßiger" Grafikchip schon aus, für BF3 müsste es aber schon was besseres sein - hier reicht dann aber eine 630m auch aus, siehe hier: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ runterscrollen, da kommt irgendwann auch BF3, da hast Du zwischen 30 und 40 FPS auf niedrigen Details. CoD MW3 sogar auf mittel über 50 FPS.

Wegen windows: frag mal an der Uni, an zahlreichen Unis kannst Du eine kostenlose Windowsversion fürs Studium bekommen, ansonsten müsstest eine "Systembuilderversion" von win7 nehmen, die kostet ca 80€.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. September 2012)

minutema schrieb:


> 13" sind mir n bisschen zu klein...
> Habe hier aber ein ähnliches, auch von Lenovo gefunden.  Auf den ersten Blick wäre ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit: gleiche CPU wie bei deinem Modell, lange Akkulaufzeit, 15,6", mattes Display, Windows 7 schon dabei. Es hat zwar "nur" die Hälfte an Arbeitspeicher (4GB) im Vergleich zu dem von dir genannten Laptop, aber ich denke 4GB reichen dicke... . Ansonsten halt kein VGA und HDMI, aber ich denke, das kann ich verschmerzen. Was hälst du davon?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist halt gegenüber dem Thinkpad von der Ausstattung her nicht so gut, aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlecht. Zum Spielen wäre das Packard Bell aber dann wohl doch geeigneter. Du kannst es dann ja auch zu Hause einfach mal auspacken und dir die Verarbeitung anschauen und dan überlegen ob das passt.
zu Windows: Da bin ich mit herb einer Meinung. Das bekommt man normalerweise (bei uns auch) an der Uni kostenlos. Vielleicht einfach mal per Google deine Uni und "kostenloses Windows" o.ä. eingeben.


----------



## minutema (3. September 2012)

Ich habe gerade eben nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass meine Uni kostenlos Windows 7 verteilt. Das ist ja echt klasse!

Das Packard Bell überzeugt mich langsam immer mehr muss ich sagen. Verarbeitung soll laut Nutzerkommentare auch gut sein. Das Display ist zwar nicht matt und das Gerät wiegt stolze 2,5 kg, aber was solls. Dann ist eben buckeln angesagt ;D

Nur noch eine Frage zum Akku: Denkt ihr die angegebenen 4h sind realistisch oder treffen die nur zu wenn man WLAN deaktiviert und auch sonst wenig damit macht?

Wenn ich das Laptop nur fürs Studium bräuchte, würde ich ganz klar zu einem Lenovo Thinkpad greifen, nur leider habe ich während dieser Zeit keinen stationären PC, d.h. ich müsste dauerhaft mit 13" auskommen (was ich mir etwas unangenehm vorstelle )


----------



## Lukecheater (4. September 2012)

minutema schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eben nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass meine Uni kostenlos Windows 7 verteilt. Das ist ja echt klasse!
> 
> Das Packard Bell überzeugt mich langsam immer mehr muss ich sagen. Verarbeitung soll laut Nutzerkommentare auch gut sein. Das Display ist zwar nicht matt und das Gerät wiegt stolze 2,5 kg, aber was solls. Dann ist eben buckeln angesagt ;D
> 
> ...


 
Ja, da sind 15" dann wohl das Minimum. Also bei uns an der Uni sind die Studentenarbeitsräume und ähnliches eigentlich relativ gut ausgestattet in Sachen Steckdosen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das dann bei dir ist, aber ich benutze meinen Laptop an der Uni eigentlich relativ selten ohne Stromkabel. Eigentlich nur wenn ich ihn mal für ein paar Minuten rauskrame.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2012)

minutema schrieb:


> Das Packard Bell überzeugt mich langsam immer mehr muss ich sagen. Verarbeitung soll laut Nutzerkommentare auch gut sein. Das Display ist zwar nicht matt und das Gerät wiegt stolze 2,5 kg, aber was solls. Dann ist eben buckeln angesagt ;D


 Also, 15 Zöller wiegen halt immer mind 2,1-2,2kg, Ausnahme evlt. ganz wenige "Ultrabooks" - der billigste Laptop unter 2kg in 15 Zoll kostet dann aber auch 850€. Ein Modell mit 2,0kg gibt es "schon" für 600€  

Aber das Gewicht sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein, der Unterschied 2 zu 2,5kg ist grad mal eine kleine Flasche Cola, und du würdest doch sicher nicht sagen, dass so eine Flasche Cola aus einem "leichten und gemütlich tragbaren" Rucksack plötzlich einen schweren macht, oder?  




> Nur noch eine Frage zum Akku: Denkt ihr die angegebenen 4h sind realistisch oder treffen die nur zu wenn man WLAN deaktiviert und auch sonst wenig damit macht?


 Die 4Std sind für den Optimalfall ohne WLAN und mit wenig bis gar keiner Last, das ist aber immer so bei den Herstellerangaben. Die Frage ist aber, ob Du wirklich an der Uni (dauernd) ein Notebook brauchst.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. September 2012)

Nen Kumpel hat das hier:
Asus Transformer Pad TF300T 25,7 cm Tablet-PC inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
und das Ding hat mich total geflasht, GENIAL einfach nur.

Man hat also ein Tablet und ein Notebook in einem, Akkulaufzeit 15h, Tastatur und das Pad selbst haben jeweils Akkus drin, kann man getrennt voneinander aufladen. 
Das geniale ist aber einfach, dass man auf dem Touchscreen auch zeichnen kann. Da gibt es großartige Apps, man tippt was mit, und auf einmal zeichnet der Prof. ne Zeichnung an die Tafel oder hat eine in der Präsi, keiner kann mittippen, und du zeichnest die einfach ab. Da ist auch ein Stylus bei.
Das Ding läuft super schnell und das OS find ich klasse, was ich so davon gesehen hab'. 
Man kann auch zum Beispiel das Bild vom PC zuhause streamen und dann auf alles zugreifen was auf dem PC ist, wenn man WLan hat und der PC an ist. 
Und das hat nen USB anschluss, man kann also ne Maus dranhängen, ne Festplatte, oder was weiß ich, nen USB-Raketenwerfen oder USB-Ventilator... es hat nen Cardreader integriert... ein Geniestreich in meinen Augen das ganze Gerät. (Beim Tastatur-Teil ist übrigens sogar noch ein kleines Touchpad als Mausersatz bei, aber da der ganze Screen ja nen Touchpad ist, braucht man das denke ich nicht)
Games gibt es auch, GTA 3 zum Beispiel, in der Grafik wie man es am PC gewohnt ist. Aber die richtigen PC-Spiele gibt es wohl nicht. Es hat auch nen Micro HDMI-Out man kanns also auch an den Fernseher hängen und Sacchen in Full HD abspielen. 
Hät' ich das Geld über, würde ich mir das Ding auch holen, aber erstmal kommt ne neue DSLR. 
Bei Mydealz.de musst du mal vorbeischauen, da tauchen Geräte manchmal in echt guten Sonderangeboten auf. 

Aber es kommt natürlich auch drauf an was du studierst, machst du was mit Medien und brauchst dementsprechen Photoshop, InDesign und Illustrator, dann ist das Ding natürlich nicht ideal. 

Ansonsten bin ich großer Anhänger der Thinkpads, der Name steht für Qualität und Robustheit (wenn man bedenkt dass Google die in den Außeneinsätzen einsetzen, und dass das die einzigen Notebooks sind, die auf der ISS verwendet werden..)
Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops g
fürs Studium kann ich dir ein 13 Zoller empfehlen, das kann man einfach immer mitnehmen, ohne dass es stört.

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E325 NWX2UGE 12972UG AMD E450 Dual, 4GB und 320GB HDD (7200upm) bei notebooksbilliger.de 
das hier würde mir spontan zusagen. Es ist recht günstig, 13 zoll halte ich für Ideal (zum Mitnehmen neben dem Block in der Umhängetasche, 13 zoll sind ja circa Din A4), udn die Leistung sieht gut aus. Wobei man bei den thinkpads ein bisschen für den Namen zahlt glaube ich, aber dafür ist die Tastatur zB auch in einer Art "wanne" gelagert, wo Wasser abläuft wenn man was verschüttet, etc etc.


----------



## minutema (4. September 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ja, da sind 15" dann wohl das Minimum. Also bei uns an der Uni sind die Studentenarbeitsräume und ähnliches eigentlich relativ gut ausgestattet in Sachen Steckdosen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das dann bei dir ist, aber ich benutze meinen Laptop an der Uni eigentlich relativ selten ohne Stromkabel. Eigentlich nur wenn ich ihn mal für ein paar Minuten rauskrame.



Ich weiß selbst noch nicht, wie die Räumlichkeiten meiner Uni ausgestattet sind, ich hoffe jedoch gut 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, 15 Zöller wiegen halt immer mind 2,1-2,2kg, Ausnahme evlt. ganz wenige "Ultrabooks" - der billigste Laptop unter 2kg in 15 Zoll kostet dann aber auch 850€. Ein Modell mit 2,0kg gibt es "schon" für 600€
> 
> Aber das Gewicht sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein, der Unterschied 2 zu 2,5kg ist grad mal eine kleine Flasche Cola, und du würdest doch sicher nicht sagen, dass so eine Flasche Cola aus einem "leichten und gemütlich tragbaren" Rucksack plötzlich einen schweren macht, oder?



Auf keinen Fall . Geringes Gewicht ist für mich auch eher ein nice-to-have, also kein must-have. Vom Kraftaufwand hatte ich da sowieso keine Bedenken^^



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die 4Std sind für den Optimalfall ohne WLAN und mit wenig bis gar keiner Last, das ist aber immer so bei den Herstellerangaben. Die Frage ist aber, ob Du wirklich an der Uni (dauernd) ein Notebook brauchst.



Ich hoffe doch nicht . Habe jedenfalls nicht vor, die Vorlesungen auuf dem Laptop mitzutippen, wäre in meinem Fach glaube ich auch zu umständlich.

Also, entschieden habe ich mich jetzt: Es wird das Packard Bell, womit ich trotz des niedrigen Budgets aber echt zufrieden bin. Danke jedenfalls für eure Hilfe, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!


@MICHI
Das Gerät hört sich sehr interessant an, nur wäre es mir definitiv zu klein und etwas zu teuer . Hätte ich schon einen PC wäre es auf jeden Fall eine nette Ergänzung, aber da ich nach einem "Allrounder" suche (bzw. gesucht habe ), würde mir das nicht so ganz reichen.


----------



## minutema (7. September 2012)

Soo, das Notebook ist inzwischen angekommen und ich konnte erste Erfahrungen damit machen. Zur Spieleleistung kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber wenn man die Komponenten kennt kann man sich ja in etwa ausmalen, wie das Gerät abschneidet. Auch die Verarbeitung ist entgegen der Befürchtung top! Ansonsten sieht das Laptop echt schick aus und lässt auch ansonsten keinen Grund zur Beanstandung, vor allem wenn man den Preis von gerade mal 399,-- Euro beachtet. Also von meiner Seite aus eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2012)

Du hast jetzt das Packard Bell genommen, oder?


----------



## minutema (7. September 2012)

Jop


----------



## MICHI123 (7. September 2012)

minutema schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht . Habe jedenfalls nicht vor, die Vorlesungen auuf dem Laptop mitzutippen, wäre in meinem Fach glaube ich auch zu umständlich.
> 
> @MICHI
> Das Gerät hört sich sehr interessant an, nur wäre es mir definitiv zu klein und etwas zu teuer . Hätte ich schon einen PC wäre es auf jeden Fall eine nette Ergänzung, aber da ich nach einem "Allrounder" suche (bzw. gesucht habe ), würde mir das nicht so ganz reichen.


 Was studierst du denn? Also ich hab mein Thinkpad eigentlich immer draußen, weil Vorlesungen auch nicht immer super interessant sind ^^ Ist auch ein sehr schönes Gerät, nur das Touchpad ist absolut unbrauchbar. 
Okay ja, wenn man keinen PC zuhause dazu hat, dann kommt das Asus echt auf keinen Fall in Frage, das ist dann echt nur was für unterwegs.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. September 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Was studierst du denn? Also ich hab mein Thinkpad eigentlich immer draußen, weil Vorlesungen auch nicht immer super interessant sind ^^ Ist auch ein sehr schönes Gerät, nur das Touchpad ist absolut unbrauchbar.
> Okay ja, wenn man keinen PC zuhause dazu hat, dann kommt das Asus echt auf keinen Fall in Frage, das ist dann echt nur was für unterwegs.


 
Also ich find das von dem Thinkpad ganz in Ordnung. Da kenn ich ganz andere Touchpads von Low-Budget Laptops


----------



## minutema (8. September 2012)

@MICHI
Ich werde Physik studieren. Wegen den ganzen Formeln (und weil ich nicht gleichzeit denken und am PC schreiben kann ) werde ich dann eher den guten alten Collegeblock benutzen. Wenns dann wirklich langweilig wird, hab ich das Notebook ja notfalls in der Tasche .


----------

